# Love TIVO but can't get the Stream to work



## KurtONeill (Feb 8, 2002)

I have had the stream hooked up over a month and still can't it to work with either my Iphone or iPad. Every time I call support they say it has been esculated to a supervisor and that there isn't more they can do. I have 7 active premiere and 1 Elite all with lifetime subscriptions. I think I qualify as a decent customer. They keep thinking they have too many older TIVO's listed still on my account that I don't have anymore. Both my devices see the two Tivo's I have wired into my Verizon FIOS router but when they try to link up it goes all the way through the progress bar taking about 10 or so minutes and at the end it says unable to link, try again. Just checking if anyone else has had this problem. I have a newer top end wireless router besides the Verizon one but they say I need to be hooked up to the Verizon network because it is the first one coming off the cable. I have tried using the other router as well but it won't even get as far as the Verizon one. I am traveling much and wanted to catch up with some my programs and have been unable to. I am very frustrated.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo has a limit of 10 devices per account. If you go over that it can cause issues with multi-room streaming, which is basically what the Stream is doing. 

Dan


----------

